# NVIDIA to Launch GeForce GTX 980 Ti After Summer



## btarunr (Mar 30, 2015)

NVIDIA reportedly adjusted launch of the GeForce GTX 980 Ti, to after Summer, 2015. The company could be using the time to let the market digest existing inventories of the GTX 980 (and avoid the repeat of slow sales on its GTX 770), particularly in the early-Summer season, when PC enthusiasts and gamers tend to upgrade or build afresh. The time could also be spent to watch what AMD comes up with, for its Radeon R9 390X. 

The R9 390X, scheduled for a June-July launch, is based on a silicon that looks competitive with the GM200 on paper, and introduces a few new features, such as high-bandwidth memory (HBM). The GTX 980 Ti could feature an identical core-configuration to the GTX TITAN X, but feature half the memory amount at 6 GB, different clock speeds, and freedom for add-in card (AIC) partners to innovate custom-design cards.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2015)

I would like to see replacement for 750/750Ti before 980Ti, hell even a 960Ti makes more sense compared to release of 980Ti at this point of time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

Somewhat a good thing as they won't be making the same mistake. Time to let the remaining 970 & 980 cards, be it stock form or modified by AIB vendors, to shine a little while longer.  =)


----------



## 64K (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, I was just reading that at VideoCardz too. Probably 5 more months to wait for my next card and I hope W1zzard will be sent several brands to test so we can know which will probably be the best choice as far as cooling, quietness and OC room.

@Chaitanya You do know the 750/750 Ti are Maxwells right?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I would like to see replacement for 750/750Ti before 980Ti, hell even a 960Ti makes more sense compared to release of 980Ti at this point of time.


 
It makes no sense to change them until the next series.  Those were the first Maxwells released, and fullfill the value end of the Maxwell line.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a felling we would be waiting a bit on this card.  Made no sense to butcher the GTX Titan X that fast in sales without another card that would theoretically be better.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> I had a felling we would be waiting a bit on this card.  Made no sense to butcher the GTX Titan X that fast in sales without another card that would theoretically be better.


 
And it makes sense to see what cards AMD lays on the table before revealing their own.  Of course, if 390x is one helluva card, it could backfire on them if it underperforms compared to the 390x.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

the 750 line was the 1st Gen Maxwell & also their 1st small mistake as they were too focused on lowering power consumption instead of getting it along with performance. Well, there are shops that are still selling them & usually meant for those who just wanted to build a super-cheap, $500 or so PC to run games like D2, LoL & SCII on 1080p with decent framerate. While this is still an ok thing, most builders would recommend the GTX760 if those wanted a little more GPU horsepower without breaking the bank. the 960 is also a good choice, but depends entirely on who's buying it.


----------



## jabbadap (Mar 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It makes no sense to change them until the next series.  Those were the first Maxwells released, and fullfill the value end of the Maxwell line.



well I would like to see new gm207/tuned gm107 with updated hevc nvenc/purevideo capabilities. Would be perfect low power htpc card. 

But I think if nvidia releases gtx950ti it will be castrated gm206 and gt750ti will be rebranded as gtx950.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 30, 2015)

oh LOL...

Are they really scared of 390X or is it only me?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

AMD's R9 390X vs  Nvidia's GTX980Ti. THAT would be a very interesting battle of 2 major companies who's in the pixel pusher market for more than a decade.

@Ferrum Master hmm... *thinks* maybe? maybe not.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2015)

64K said:


> Yeah, I was just reading that at VideoCardz too. Probably 5 more months to wait for my next card and I hope W1zzard will be sent several brands to test so we can know which will probably be the best choice as far as cooling, quietness and OC room.
> 
> @Chaitanya You do know the 750/750 Ti are Maxwells right?


yes, 750/750Ti were the first Maxwell cards to hit the market.



rtwjunkie said:


> It makes no sense to change them until the next series.  Those were the first Maxwells released, and fullfill the value end of the Maxwell line.


I was pointing towards the H.265 support only on GTX960 and maybe nVidia extending that support to the lower end 950/950Ti. 750/750Ti make a perfect HTPC cards for the people on budget, I have done couple of builds using those card and I really like those cards.

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/589...f-this-moment-h265-on-the-gtx-960-innpractice


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 30, 2015)

It means currently they have only heavy caliber Titan X, that have limited quantity and thus the justified price. So speculating... there are problems with the yields? And they can only remedy it in 5 months...? Wut?


----------



## chinmi (Mar 30, 2015)

time to upgrade my gtx 970 !!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

H.265 decoding on my main & test rigs are fine. Will give it a shot on my laptop. BTW, I'm using a modified MPC-HC as primary video player so it could be the reason why... 

@Chaitanya for now I can safely say the GTX750 & Ti variant is still the more preferred card for budget builders who wants decent horsepower without breaking their wallet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> And it makes sense to see what cards AMD lays on the table before revealing their own.  Of course, if 390x is one helluva card, it could backfire on them if it underperforms compared to the 390x.




The great thing nVidia has going for it right now is power consumption and low temperatures.  While there is already talks that the 390x is going to need a AIO water cooler just to get any kind of decent clock speeds.

So nVidia can wait and see what the air-cooled version of the 390x is capable of, and then tune the clock speeds of the 980Ti to match or better it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

uh... @chinmi I think it's not a wise move to upgrade from your GTX970 as that card is one of the most powerful 1080p killer pixel pusher in it's class. Upgrading to the 980Ti will only disappoint you more than making you a happy gamer. I'm using the G1 Gaming variant of the 970, OCed it to 1.4GHz with Boost & I can say it's worth my MYR1499 of purchase.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> oh LOL...
> 
> Are they really scared of 390X or is it only me?



Why are you scared of the 390X?

But seriously - no they're not.  Everyone is basing perf on the Chiphell leaks and that placed GM200 (AKA Titan X) just behind 390X (or Fiji XT).  But, a 980Ti with 6GB (already better placed on TDP than Titan X) and clock speeds up to what 1400-1500Mhz will put it about 20-25% faster than Titan X, IF required.

The later release makes sense, the 780Ti stole the 290X's brief crown, then the 980 came along and now Titan X.  3 cards to beat down AMD's top tier.  I don't think fora second Nvidia are scared, simply waiting to see what will be required to slap down Fiji.

I'm quite sure Fiji will beat Titan X but not be enough to be safe from an AIB modified GM200.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

breaking the 60fps barrier with nearly at max settings on 1080p for demanding games is the best thing I have in life.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 30, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> The great thing nVidia has going for it right now is power consumption and low temperatures.  While there is already talks that the 390x is going to need a AIO water cooler just to get any kind of decent clock speeds.
> 
> So nVidia can wait and see what the air-cooled version of the 390x is capable of, and then tune the clock speeds of the 980Ti to match or better it.



Yes, and AMD will wait a little further (after the back-to-school season when nvidia willl release something) to launch something on next-generation process and nvidia will again be lagging.

I guess the launch of 980 Ti that late is not the optimal solution.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> breaking the 60fps barrier with nearly at max settings on 1080p for demanding games is the best thing I have in life.



Get a sexual partner.  Unless that breaks your countries laws.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Get a sexual partner.  Unless that breaks your countries laws.



An immediate ban because you hint that guy is gay.... That's awful rude.

Don't you, guys, have parents who taught you how to behave and not being rude with people?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

@the54thvoid I'm single btw. No partners for that anyways. =w=


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> An immediate ban because you hint that guy is gay.... That's awful rude.
> 
> Don't you, guys, have parents who taught you how to behave and not being rude with people?



Unfortunately I read this from the front page so I will reply, despite otherwise being 'blind' to your consistent and frankly pathetic drivel.

I say sexual partner because having not stalked the posters profile page I cannot at a glance determine sex.  Your profile actually says female but your context from your postings suggest otherwise.  By not knowing someone's gender, it is better to say partner than infer sexual orientation as that leaves it open to correct interpretation.

You on the other hand, being the forum troll that you are suggest that I am insulting someone when my post infers no such meaning.  Many of our forum members are female and it is highly chauvinistic to apply the male gender to them.

Your input is not desired, unwelcome and again, utterly futile.  Why don't you just go away and



Spoiler



play minecraft


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

just chill... I know it's a joke & I just go along with the flow. No harm is done here.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> H.265 decoding on my main & test rigs are fine. Will give it a shot on my laptop. BTW, I'm using a modified MPC-HC as primary video player so it could be the reason why...
> 
> @Chaitanya for now I can safely say the GTX750 & Ti variant is still the more preferred card for budget builders who wants decent horsepower without breaking their wallet.


True, from Green Camp even here Geforce 750/750Ti are the selling really well in India. They make perfect cards for HTPC use or for gamers playing MMOs like WOW, etc at 1080p.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

moving along.... let's see whether the 980Ti is as good as what the leaked intel predicted against the R9 390X. Another would be hot topic is these 2 new beast one-on-one in a multi-threaded DX12 API benching once they're out & folks like FutureMark released a brand new 3D Mark benching software for it. That is what I wanted to see.

@Chaitanya heck, even the 750 series cards are too good for FPS titles like L4D2 while breaking the 120fps barrier with ease at Maxed out settings. XD


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @chintanya heck, even the 750 series cards are too good for FPS titles like L4D2 while breaking the 120fps barrier with ease at Maxed out settings. XD


you misspelled my name, yes 750 series can easily handle 120fps for FPS games but not the newer ones. Most of the PC that I sold were for people playing MMOs.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

my bad. lemme correct that =w=


----------



## d1nky (Mar 30, 2015)

AAAAAHHHHHHH i been waiting months to buy a pc and now i have the chance to buy a half decent maybe 4k pc, the fekin cards are delayed and playing waiting games!

i dont really fancy a pair of 390x in matx, it would melt, if i bought 2 980s the Ti's would destroy them and i'd be pissed and resentful, the prices of titans and 980s would drop and be on mass deals, i could wait but then my funds would probably be halved by spending, i could buy a titanX then another but when the ti is released.

i bet there will be a price hike just before the release of the Ti/390x like usual business tactics...


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2015)

d1nky said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHH i been waiting months to buy a pc and now i have the chance to buy a half decent maybe 4k pc, the fekin cards are delayed and playing waiting games!
> 
> i dont really fancy a pair of 390x in matx, it would melt, if i bought 2 980s the Ti's would destroy them and i'd be pissed and resentful, the prices of titans and 980s would drop and be on mass deals, i could wait but then my funds would probably be halved by spending, i could buy a titanX then another but when the ti is released.
> 
> i bet there will be a price hike just before the release of the Ti/390x like usual business tactics...



Don't fret, I'm in the same boat.  Running 2 780Ti's which is most awesome but the 3Gb is starting to show.  Plus I want to move to 4k (for the hell of it).  I need more VRam but I can't buy Titan now because of 390X and I can't buy that until 980Ti...  Well, obviously something's got to give.  It is kinda funny.  If Nvidia didn't price the Titan so high it would sell loads more.  Well, I'd buy it without the fear of buyers remorse.

Disclaimer: Original Titan buyer.  Once bitten......


----------



## 64K (Mar 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Don't fret, I'm in the same boat.  Running 2 780Ti's which is most awesome but the 3Gb is starting to show.  Plus I want to move to 4k (for the hell of it).  I need more VRam but I can't buy Titan now because of 390X and I can't buy that until 980Ti...  Well, obviously something's got to give.  It is kinda funny.  If Nvidia didn't price the Titan so high it would sell loads more.  Well, I'd buy it without the fear of buyers remorse.
> 
> Disclaimer: Original Titan buyer.  Once bitten......



It would not surprise me in the least to find out that some smart guy in marketing at Nvidia knows that by doing the releases this way it will tempt more than a few people to go ahead and pay the $1,000 for the Titan X when all they need is a 980 Ti. After all it worked last generation with the Kepler Titans.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 30, 2015)

I dont have a pc though and its starting to thin my patience not having one.

i just wonder if nvidia learnt from before and will gimp the 980ti to fit just below the titanX and price accordingly, or have another 780ti saga! i've been looling at several reviews and the titanX with a decent OC keeps up with 980sli at 4k.... its a moral dilemma!

just read above post, who  am i kidding...


----------



## Petey Plane (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> breaking the 60fps barrier with nearly at max settings on 1080p for demanding games is the best thing I have in life.




You need to seriously reevaluate your life


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just dun mind me coz I'm that crazy. =w= Eye candy is something I can look at it all day without getting bored.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 30, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> oh LOL...
> 
> Are they really scared of 390X or is it only me?



If they were scared of it, they'd be releasing now to cash in while they can.

It sounds to me like they think they have an equal or better product than the 390X...  Which is quite possible.  Who can say at this point?

@the54thvoid

to be fair, there isn't much else that could've been inferred from your post besides gayness or some other weird sexual deviation (not saying gay is a deviation, that's not my place or opinion).  You mentioned "Unless that breaks your countries laws."  I know you didn't mean anything by it but just saying...


----------



## d1nky (Mar 30, 2015)

just remembered that EVGA has the step up program, could buy anything and then upgrade by offsetting the cost!


----------



## xorbe (Mar 30, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I would like to see replacement for 750/750Ti before 980Ti, hell even a 960Ti makes more sense compared to release of 980Ti at this point of time.



This, I'd rather see a $249 192-bit 3GB 960Ti than a gimped Titan X atm.  980 and Titan X have the top covered, do we really need to split it into 15% differences up there.  (Actually I'm guessing that 980 -> 980 Ti +20% perf, and 980Ti -> TiX +10% perf, ie I expect it to be hot on TiX trail.)


----------



## 123abc (Mar 30, 2015)

"...particularly in the early-Summer season, when PC enthusiasts and gamers tend to upgrade or build afresh."

Yes, and we migrate in winter to lay our eggs and nest.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Mar 30, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> I had a felling we would be waiting a bit on this card.  Made no sense to butcher the GTX Titan X that fast in sales without another card that would theoretically be better.



Unless the R9 390X butchers the Titan X by a solid 20%.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 30, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> An immediate ban because you hint that guy is gay.... That's awful rude.
> 
> Don't you, guys, have parents who taught you how to behave and not being rude with people?



Oh the irony, you are the (only) one that says being gay/homosexual is a bad thing.


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the GM200-based product intended for the sub-$1k market is likely to come just as soon as AMD shows up with a product in that price point.

Remember that time when AMD showed up with the R9 290/290X line with great prices (for the time).  That's when "magically" nVidia showed up with the 780 at the same magic price point and the 780 Ti to keep the crown at a higher price.

If AMD were truly competitive with the Titan X, expect the 980 Ti or 990 or whatever to come not long after.  If it's not, expect it around the same time as the 980 and 970's release.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Could we get a bit of clarification on the heading.
Which Summer?
Our Summer ended a month ago, how long do we have to wait!
Not everyone lives in opposites land where Summer is about to begin.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> to be fair, there isn't much else that could've been inferred from your post besides gayness or some other weird sexual deviation (not saying gay is a deviation, that's not my place or opinion). You mentioned "Unless that breaks your countries laws." I know you didn't mean anything by it but just saying...



I didn't take 54thVoid's comment badly. I felt he was covering every possibility that might exist, in one sentence.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah he cleared up what he meant with me in a PM.  'Tis all good and his intentions were flawless as I suspected.  Nothing more to say really.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 31, 2015)

Seriously,  I need to pay no more than 300 for a 970.  Almost had a 770 for that,  except for the short stocks up here in Canada.  They need to release the ti so the rest of us can afford a gaming card.  Seriously!  400+ for a 970,  no,  not happening.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2015)

4K is a little overkill for the R9 290X as it can only limit you to playing at medium for most demanding games on that resolution. However, if you're playing games like D2, LoL, SCII or others, you can turn up the settings to High without the need for AA. Make sure you use DisplayPort if you want to drive that resolution at 60Hz as HDMI limits that at 30Hz.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2015)

can we all just chill? It's just a lame joke... come on. =w= As for my new rig, I'll be sticking with Devil's Canyon + Maxwell setup since Broadwell aka 5th Gen Core Series CPUs aren't much of an improvement over D.C... just a better iGPU (and super low TDP) for those who wanted to build a super-cheap, low power custom set top boxes that can play 4K videos well for his/her 4K TV in their living room.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2015)

i dont interested too much for new card today
except they offering better features with lower power consumption


----------



## RCoon (Mar 31, 2015)

The initial comment wasn't particularly negative or insulting, though perhaps text based speech strips light humour from posts for some people. That's all there is to it.

Move on, get back on topic. First and final warning. TPU does not tolerate homophobic behaviour.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> An immediate ban because you hint that guy is gay.... That's awful rude.
> 
> Don't you, guys, have parents who taught you how to behave and not being rude with people?



Its the internet bro......


----------



## d1nky (Mar 31, 2015)

i been away that long i didnt even know rcoon was a mod... feels odd him being authoritative lol


ive decided im not waiting on any release and buying soon as my rebates through! just depends on how much and when....


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2015)

well, wish you luck man.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 31, 2015)

*Demand for Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X is unexpectedly high*



			
				KitGuru said:
			
		

> Even though Nvidia Corp.’s latest high-end graphics card costs more than its predecessors in Europe, demand for the graphics adapter is surprisingly high. According to a German retailer, customers are getting more GeForce GTX Titan X graphics cards than previous-generation products of the same class.
> 
> “The demand exceeds the available [hardware],” said a spokesperson of CaseKing.de in an interview with ComputerBase web-site. “We have already [sold] impressive numbers and we are getting new [GeForce GTX Titan X] to the warehouse.”
> 
> Mind Factory, another reseller from Germany, confirmed that sales figures of the GeForce GTX Titan X are higher than shipment figures of the original GeForce GTX Titan.



http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...dia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-is-unexpectedly-high/


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 31, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> *Demand for Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X is unexpectedly high*



This is what I call heavy trolling. Without a single number for a proof, they can write whatever novels they prefer...

This is far more interesting:

*DirectX 12 vs. DirectX 11 – Over 100fps Difference on Unreleased GPU*

Read more: http://wccftech.com/directx-12-directx-11-100fps-difference-unreleased-gpu/#ixzz3VzRfsgql

_Did a test of DirectX 11 vs. DirectX 12 on an unreleased GPU with an 8core CPU. DX11: 13fps, DX12: 120fps. Lighting and lens effects._


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 31, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> This is what I call heavy trolling. Without a single number for a proof, they can write whatever novels they prefer...
> 
> This is far more interesting:
> 
> ...



Shred of proof/evidence*
Also, what would be the reasoning behind the lie?
Just claiming it sells does not make it suddenly sell, why would they make a new Titan if it did not make them money?
Or do you believe that if people think something sells/is popular they are more inclined to buy it themselves (thus making it sell thus rendering Nvidia's claim truthful).

And on that second part all I have to say is: seems legit.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 31, 2015)

ZoneDymo said:


> Also, what would be the reasoning behind the lie?



Advertisement. 

But let's say they do not lie... The absolute numbers will actually say how many people actually bought it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 31, 2015)

> The company could be using the time to let the market digest existing inventories of the GTX 980



Well we won't be digesting any GTX980 right now after this news that is for sure.


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 31, 2015)

This card on Summer would be nice option for me. TITAN X is to expensive, GTX980 is to weak for GK110 owners and 1GB only more memory.
Special tragedy would be investment in some expensive 980 models with price close to TITAN X. Better upgrade on X99, I can pay that now, R5E + 5820K + GSkill 2800/3000 and I will sell 3770K platform, and collect rest of money even before GTX980 Ti show up. It would be good some model 10-20% faster than TITAN X. Every percent is important. And that would be 50-60% stronger card with double more video memory with same not lower bandwidth. 
Better 50-60 than 10-15% with GTX980. Only 5 months delay can bring me 40-50% more GPU performance and 3GB Video Memory for same money. 
Plan is developed for year 2015.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 1, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> This is what I call heavy trolling. Without a single number for a proof, they can write whatever novels they prefer...
> 
> This is far more interesting:
> 
> ...



New graphics APIs have much less CPU overhead per draw call ... so CPU bound tests with insane number of draw calls per frame suddenly get GPU bound with new API. 
You do realize that if CPU and GPU were at 100% utilization on DX11, you can't have 10 times draw calls on DX12 ... you could if the CPU was at 100% and GPU at 10%.
Other than that, it's completely unrelated with ... what was it? ... well, with anything.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Apr 1, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> You do realize



No



BiggieShady said:


> you  ... you



Yeah, me, me.



BiggieShady said:


> Other than that, it's completely unrelated with ... what was it? ... well, with anything.



I am writing about whatever I decide is relevant to the topic in hand. If you have another opinion, it's your problem with miscommunication.

It is about an unreleased GPU, the 980Ti coming after summer is also such.

Other than that, I would wish you something but........ let's be kind.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 1, 2015)

upgrading to the very best part isn't a bright thing IMO... There is no need to buy those & then regret it later. I'm still happy with my rigs coz I chose each part carefully before buying it, rather than looking at ppl's reviews. Remember; your preferences matter more than anything else. I run most games on it's highest settings without problems is the one thing that counts. Aiming too high isn't worth your money if the parts you choose are rated by reviewers who says it's "the best"


----------



## ZoneDymo (Apr 1, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You not realizing that shows a lack of knowledge on your side.
I cannot find the "you...you" in his comment, if you called him out on grammar that he since rectified I have to say that is hilarious coming from you.

miscommunication is a problem for both parties always.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 1, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> I am writing about whatever I decide is relevant to the topic in hand. If you have another opinion, it's your problem with miscommunication.


You do not have magical power to make irrelevant stuff relevant. 
I do have an ordinary power to call irrelevant stuff irrelevant.


Sony Xperia S said:


> Other than that, I would wish you something but........ let's be kind.


Don't feel bad because I pointed out something about something you wrote.


----------



## 64K (Apr 1, 2015)

ZoneDymo said:


> You not realizing that shows a lack of knowledge on your side.
> I cannot find the "you...you" in his comment, if you called him out on grammar that he since rectified I have to say that is hilarious coming from you.
> 
> miscommunication is a problem for both parties always.



Getting called out for English grammar on a tech site that has members from all over the world is silly anyway. Sony Xperia just wants to derail every GM200 thread.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Apr 1, 2015)

64K said:


> Getting called out for English grammar on a tech site that has members from all over the world is silly anyway. Sony Xperia just wants to derail every GM200 thread.



No, I think the moderators should forbid you any personal remarks in my address, and in that case the conversation will flow and there will be peace understanding and happiness.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> No, I think the moderators should forbid you any personal remarks in my address, and in that case the conversation will flow and there will be peace understanding and happiness.


why? You only contribute to news posts really anyways.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 1, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> why? You only contribute to news posts really anyways.



Saying this person "contributes" is more than generous...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> No, I think the moderators should forbid you any personal remarks in my address, and in that case the conversation will flow and there will be peace understanding and happiness.


Actually, it's pretty much you that do the bulk of the trolling and start the personal attacks, your ignorance is quite alarming at times, I can only imagine it's deliberate, rarely have I come across anyone attaining quite the fanboi level you currently enjoy, this is the 3rd or 4th time in about a week you have managed to hijack threads, mostly NVidia related which seems odd seeing as you dislike NVidia so much, sometimes you do actually display a degree of knowledge but certainly not recently, I think what's best for all of us is that you take a break from here for a spell and come back in 3 months refreshed.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 4, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> oh LOL...
> 
> Are they really scared of 390X or is it only me?


Just you. Stop your fanboy crap please.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 4, 2015)

No reason to think on AMD. They are not threat in this moment.
They news last years are mostly rumors and promises. They are not capable to make GTX980 power in 200W or TITAN X power in 250W.
They couldn't do that before year when NVIDIA had technology for that and they will not capable to do that for one year. 
NVIDIA chips are more complex and smarter than AMD. Radeon is more raw power, but last years and that is not possible to be competitive to NVIDIA.
We usually wait more than one year to AMD launch similar performance as NVIDIA. Because of that price are so high. And one more thing, AMD can't sell R9-390X over 600$, no matter on power, even 10% weaker than TITAN X. They will need to drop price soon. 
From other side NVIDIA will sell GM200 6GB much more than TITAN X. If they launch something really good, with 100-120MHz more than TITAN X and prepare drivers nice without problems on PCB, VRM, display ports, coil whine, black screen, memory allocation, that could be and maybe best card ever made and most wanted chip.
But for nice non reference models manufacturers need and nice prepared terrain and nice reference cards. NVIDIA should start big production of GM200 chips because they can earn lot next 12-18 months on him. But something tell me that we didn't chance to see best Maxwell chip yet. I don't know... Maybe NVIDIA and prepare some real and expensive monster with 1000-1500e price with more than 4000 CUDA. That would be nice end of 28nm.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 4, 2015)

Vlada011 said:


> No reason to think on AMD. They are not threat in this moment.
> They news last years are mostly rumors and promises. They are not capable to make GTX980 power in 200W or TITAN X power in 250W.
> They couldn't do that before year when NVIDIA had technology for that and they will not capable to do that for one year.
> NVIDIA chips are more complex and smarter than AMD. Radeon is more raw power, but last years and that is not possible to be competitive to NVIDIA.
> ...


if AMD proves you wrong will you eat your words? Because you couldn't sound anymore bias towards Nvidia


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 5, 2015)

AMD need lot of time to prove that... On GPU PhysX algorithm when work nice, not with CPU I look as something most realistic in gaming after 3D.
Lack of  that on AMD for me is same like they are unable to present 25% of color tones... Like some big handicap. Two cards and one of them is normal other is not capable to do 100% same things. NVIDIA could go so far with PhysX that games look completely different, next step would be rendering in real time, every ricoshet or hit to be different and similar things...That would be next good step for gaming except higher resolution.  Second thing is that NVIDIA success to somehow achieve with good filters and color tones to everything look more realistic.
I remember before 7-8 and maybe 10 years ATI had better pictures, sharper, NVIDIA looked as 25% lower resolution on same resolution in that time 1024. Now AMD have only sharp picture and color tones are little different, good eye can notice always on video clips in high quality what is inside, NVIDIA or AMD.
Tone of grass, threes... It would be really hard for me to back on AMD... On NVIDIA you can think more on gaming less on game bugs, AMD suffer much worse in buggy games... Than NVIDIA have very good explanation of every game and in game video settings for most games... They explain what will customer get if change some setting, comparison, what is good for image quality and what will improve performance, what customer no reason to enable because no visible change, where is better FXAA, where is better MSAA, in some game work one, in some game other... Comparison between them... Long time on AMD searching for solution for some bug in game I found solution but only for NVIDIA users... If some game is made for Radeon on NVIDIA you will have same or little more fps than Radeon. But if some game is made for NVIDIA you better to avoid immediately with AMD because usually that's disaster. Even if they change on CPU PhysX usually users are faced with fps drops and lose of performance and similar problems. Sometimes Radeons work with 99% on 90C and can't keep stable 60fps, from other side GeForce even only little faster on paper with Vsync work on 60-70% and fps is stable in same game...

But we can't be 100% sure, maybe AMD launch some surprise.
You never know. Now is best time for that if they have something good.
For both sides 5% difference is best scenario.


----------

